# Denominaciones de establecimientos



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola a todos,

el link sobre _carnecería/carnicería_ me ha despertado la curiosidad y ha hecho que me acordase de que una amiga vasca de origen gallego habla de _mueblería_ en vez de _tienda de muebles_. Asimismo, a esta misma amiga le dije algo de los _colmados_ de Barcelona y no me entendía. Al parecer, por el norte estos establecimientos se denominan de otro modo (_tienda de comestibles, de ultramarinos_, etc.)

He pensado que sería interesante continuar con el tema y que la gente fuese volcando las variedades que se le ocurran de cualquier tipo de tienda, establecimiento, etc. Ver las diferencias con Latinoamérica también sería interesante (ya os dije que una vez vi una _gasería_ -para _gasolinera_- en una zona llena de cubanos en Nueva York)

Un saludo.


----------



## Mafe Dongo

En Colombia peluquería, gasolinería...
En NY barbería...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mafe Dongo said:


> En Colombia peluquería, gasolinería...
> En NY barbería...


 
¡Gasolinería! ¡Qué curioso!

Aquí peluquería suele ser para mujeres y barbería, para hombres. Si es para ambos, en el rótulo suele leerse "peluquería unisex".


----------



## lamartus

A mí me sorprende mucho "la granja" en cataluña. ¿Cómo podría trasladarse a otras zonas, Traductorapoblesec?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

lamartus said:


> A mí me sorprende mucho "la granja" en cataluña. ¿Cómo podría trasladarse a otras zonas, Traductorapoblesec?


 
¡Hombre! ¡Qué bien que has sacado el tema! Lo de _granja_ también me lo ha comentado mucha gente de fuera, siempre sorprendida. Si no me equivoco, el nombre se debe a que las granjas de toda la vida (es decir, las que estaban en el campo y por los montes) tenían su "sucursal" en las ciudades para vender sus productos. Por eso lo que suele consumirse en las granjas (¡larga vida a estos establecimientos!) son lácteos, etc. La granja Viader (sin pretensión de hacerles propaganda), que se encuentra en el Passatge del Xuclà, tenía su granja principal por las afueras de Cardedeu (en la comarca del Vallès Oriental). Es para poner un ejemplo.

En Madrid se habla directamente de chocolaterías, ¿no? ¿O cómo llamas a la San Ginés? (¡Me está entrando hambre!) Sería más o menos el equivalente.

Por cierto, por aquí tenemos _churrerías_ y en Madrid, que es la capital de los churros, vas por la calle y no ves ni una: los churros se sirven en los bares o chocolaterías. ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## lamartus

Sí, podría ser una chocolatería, a veces pastelería y ¡cómo no churrerías! Están en todas partes. Generalmente las churrerías sirven a bares, cafeterías, chocolaterías y todo lo que se tercie y es allí dónde sueles encontrarlos, pero hay cientos de churrerías. Suele ser un establecimiento de barrio, así que quizá es difícil de ver en zonas más frecuentadas, céntricas y demás. 
De un tiempo a esta parte es cada vez más frecuente encontrar esos carromatos que antes eran de feria, que hacen churros, instalados de manera fija en cualquier parte, así que ya ni siquiera es necesario madrugar para tomar unos churros bien calentitos.

¡A mí también empezó a darme hambre! 

Saludos

P.D: ¡Me encanta el concepto de la granja! ¡Ojalá se extendiera a todas partes!


----------



## mirk

No se si sea algo regional, pero en México existen las charcuterías, en donde venden solo embutidos.

También hay locales llamados "expendios" en donde solo venden uno o dos productos, por ejemplo:

"expendio de pan y leche" "expendio de frutas" 

Alguna vez en la universidad se entabló una discusión acerca de la diferencia entre gasolinería y gasolinera.  Alguien dijo que "gasolinería" está mal empleado, pues la terminación -ía corresponde solo a comestibles. 

A mi me pareció una opinión sin fundamentos, pero desconozco del tema ¡y preferí usar el hermosísimo privilegio de quedarme callada!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

lamartus said:


> Sí, podría ser una chocolatería, a veces pastelería y ¡cómo no churrerías! Están en todas partes. Generalmente las churrerías sirven a bares, cafeterías, chocolaterías y todo lo que se tercie y es allí dónde sueles encontrarlos, pero hay cientos de churrerías. Suele ser un establecimiento de barrio, así que quizá es difícil de ver en zonas más frecuentadas, céntricas y demás.
> De un tiempo a esta parte es cada vez más frecuente encontrar esos carromatos que antes eran de feria, que hacen churros, instalados de manera fija en cualquier parte, así que ya ni siquiera es necesario madrugar para tomar unos churros bien calentitos.
> 
> ¡A mí también empezó a darme hambre!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> P.D: ¡Me encanta el concepto de la granja! ¡Ojalá se extendiera a todas partes!


 

Pues en serio, Lamartus, creo conocer bien Madrid y siempre ando por la calle con los ojos bien abiertos y, te lo juro, jamás he visto una _churrería_... Lo de los carromatos que dices sólo lo he visto en... ¡Ginebra! Y, sí, lo de _granja_ está "guay". Por cierto, ¿se habla de _colmados_ en Madrid?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mirk said:


> No se si sea algo regional, pero en México existen las charcuterías, en donde venden solo embutidos.
> 
> También hay locales llamados "expendios" en donde solo venden uno o dos productos, por ejemplo:
> 
> "expendio de pan y leche" "expendio de frutas"
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí también hay _charcuterías_; muchas veces también ves escrito _tocinería_ en vez de _charcutería_ pero no sé si se trata de algo de por mi zona o si está extendido por España en general. Lo de _expendio_, que yo sepa no existe por aquí... ¿Alguien lo puede confirmar?
Click to expand...


----------



## lamartus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Por cierto, ¿se habla de _colmados_ en Madrid?



No, no se les llama así. De hecho me suena a América. Ultramarinos escuché pero la cosa queda ya en supermercados, mercados y tiendas de comestibles /alimentación. No, colmados no.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pues Barcelona está "colmada" de _colmados_... Aún quedan muchos y sí: más o menos es el concepto de tienda de comestibles. Lo de ultramarinos se ve todavía de vez en cuando. Ahora quizás ya tiene poco sentido porque como con la globalización todo es ultramarino... Pero qué bonita palabra, ¿verdad?

By the way, ya me dirás dónde ir a comer churros en tu city!


----------



## sigjak

¿Por qué no se dice 'farmac*ía*', sino 'farm*a*cia' - cuando se dice 'ferreter*ía*'?


----------



## belén

El otro día en Argentina vi una zapatillería y me hizo mucha gracia. 
En México los colmados se llaman "abarrotes" ¿verdad? 

Jeje y buscando abarrote en la RAE me ha llevado a la pulpería.


----------



## mirk

belen said:


> El otro día en Argentina vi una zapatillería y me hizo mucha gracia.
> En México los colmados se llaman "abarrotes" ¿verdad?
> 
> Jeje y buscando abarrote en la RAE me ha llevado a la pulpería.



Efectivamente, en México las tiendas de abarrotes abundan.  En cada esquina puedes encontrar una, y son negocios familiares en su mayoría, aunque ya han surgido muchas cadenas como Oxxo y 7eleven que han venido a desplazarlas.

Sin embargo, es rarísimo que alguien se refiera a ellas así, mas bien les llaman "la tiendita de la esquina" o simplemente "la tiendita" o "el super" si es una tienda de tamaño mediano a grande.

Como dato curioso del ingenio latino, mencionando la cadena Oxxo, en la ciudad de México ha surgido una cadena de la competencia que se llama "Aloxxo" Así la gente dice "Voy Aloxxo" en lugar de "Al Oxxo"  (Aqui es cuando ya pueden reirse del chiste regional).


----------



## Berenguer

lamartus said:


> No, no se les llama así. De hecho me suena a América. Ultramarinos escuché pero la cosa queda ya en supermercados, mercados y tiendas de comestibles /alimentación. No, colmados no.



Ciertamente en Madrid no se llama "colmados". Todavía queda alguna, pero pocas, tienda de ultramarinos, que  poco a poco han sido sustituidas por "el chino" no referido al restaurante chino sino a las tiendas frecuentadas por chinos y que te venden desde una barra de pan, hasta tabaco, alcohol, detergente, etc...

Y sí, hay bastantes churrerías, pero no por centro, sino que suelen estar en los barrios de los alrededores. Y lo de los puestos de feria, han pasado de eso, de ser de feria a establecerse de forma perenne.

A mi, y aporto una nueva "tienda" siempre me ha gustado el nombre de "chamarilería", que es lo mismo que "chatarrería".


----------



## juan sinagua

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> mirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No se si sea algo regional, pero en México existen las charcuterías, en donde venden solo embutidos.
> 
> También hay locales llamados "expendios" en donde solo venden uno o dos productos, por ejemplo:
> 
> "expendio de pan y leche" "expendio de frutas"
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí también hay _charcuterías_; muchas veces también ves escrito _tocinería_ en vez de _charcutería_ pero no sé si se trata de algo de por mi zona o si está extendido por España en general. Lo de _expendio_, que yo sepa no existe por aquí... ¿Alguien lo puede confirmar?
> 
> 
> 
> No expendio,pero sí ""expendeduría"" de tabaco=estanco
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## magdala

Hola a todos!
Pues es verdad que existen varias churrerías por esa España y espero que sigan existiendo por muchos y muchos siglos y el chocolate caliente también. 
Echo de menos una freiduría que existía en el barrio de Santa Catalina en Sevilla, donde vendían varios tipos de pescado frito adobado calentito, recién salido de la sartén. Qué rico estaba!


----------



## sinamay

Este hilo, aparte de interesante, evoca también la memoria colectiva...
"Almacén de coloniales - ultramarinos", ¿no era así el título completo?
Y ¿qué me decís de las mercerías, sidrerías y chatarrerías?
¡Una preciosidad!


----------



## chics

Buenos días.

La palabra colmado viene de Barcelona. Aquí normalmente las tiendas de ultramarinos se instalablan en los amplios chaflanes en el barrio de l'Eixample. En estos establecimientos había siempre una ventana al exterior, un escaparate, literalmente lleno (o _colmado_) de arriba a abajo por los productos que tienen, intentando mostrar todo lo que venden. De ahí que acabaran siendo llamados colmados.

Ahora colmados _auténticos_, de este tipo, no quedan muchos, pero la palabra se ha mantenido. 

Por cierto, también son locales los típicos rótulos para indicar cada precio: sobre fondo amarillo, grandes letras en rojo y negro. Actualmente, quedan muy pocos establecimientos que los mantengan, pero son materia de estudio en las escuelas de diseño y han sido fuentes de inspiración de diseñadores ya formados.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

lamartus said:


> No, no se les llama así. De hecho me suena a América. Ultramarinos escuché pero la cosa queda ya en supermercados, mercados y tiendas de comestibles /alimentación. No, colmados no.


 

Tus oídos te engañan. Es la primera vez que veo "colmados" para referirse a una tienda de ultramarinos, que en México se llaman como ya dijeron Belén y Mirk, "Tienda de abarrotes". Y mIrk también ya señaló, que aunque ese es el nombre oficial nadie lo usamos, simplemente vamos a la "tienda".

Ya había dicho yo en el hilo de "las carnes" que en México una tienda de muebles es una "mueblería", y pregunté que cómo le decian en España.

Y que son los churros, en México también tenemos churrerías, pero cuidado con esto, por que un churro también es un porro.


Las peluquerías son para hombres, las barberías son practicamente inexistentes. Las mujeres van al "salon de belleza" (la verdad no entiendo a qué, salen igual o peor que como entraron). Si es para ambos géneros, entonces se llama "Estética Unisex", la mayoría de los establecimientos son de este tipo.

Tabaquería. -Vende tabaco
Taquería.- Vende tacos (comida mexicana)
Lonchería. Vende lonches (comida mexicana)
Cafetería. Establecimiento en las escuelas donde venden sandwiches y refrigerios ligeros.
Fuente de Sodas. Establecimiento que vende sodas, helados y posiblemente refrigerios ligeros.


----------



## belén

La discusión sobre churros sigue aquí.


----------



## Jellby

También he visto, en España, "despacho de pan" y "despacho de café" (no una cafetería, sino una tienda donde vendían café en grano, molido...).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Curioso lo de "fuente de sodas", Mirx... Es una traducción literal de la "soda fountain" de los EE.UU. Aquí no tenemos el mismo concepto de tienda, pero el equivalente más cercano sería la heladería.

Belén, _al·loteta_, también curioso lo de "zapatillería" en Argentina. Por aquí tenemos "alpargaterías". Me acabo de acordar que en Mallorca he visto "pamboleries", pero eso es catalán total, _és clar_ (si bien estos bares sólo están en Mallorca).

Chics, muy guay la foto del colmado y tu explicación.

Ciao, ciao!


----------



## Beatriz de Alcudiel

Sí, coincidiendo con Jellby yo también he visto por la zona de Castilla  "despachos de pan y leche", la mayoría vendían pan y leche principalmente, pero otros vendían más productos y se podrían considerar casi un "ultramarinos". 
Además, recuerdo haber visto hace ya unos años "vaquerías" que vendían la leche recién ordeñada de las vacas que allí tenían.


----------



## ErOtto

Hola a todos,

otra cosa que tienen allá  (especialmente en las zonas de influencia anglófona) que no tenemos por aquí son las "grocerías".

De hecho me viene a la memoria un "establecimiento", no recuerdo bien si en Miami o NY que tiene un enooorme cartel sobre la entrada que "no tiene desperdicio desde el punto de vista español (de España). En el mismo pone lo siguiente:

"Groceries and Delicatessen"... 
y debajo, en letra algo más pequeña pone en "español":
*"Grocerías y delicadezas".*

Lo dicho, ¡no tiene desperdicio!  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Beatriz de Alcudiel said:


> Sí, coincidiendo con Jellby yo también he visto por la zona de Castilla "despachos de pan y leche", la mayoría vendían pan y leche principalmente, pero otros vendían más productos y se podrían considerar casi un "ultramarinos".
> Además, recuerdo haber visto hace ya unos años "vaquerías" que vendían la leche recién ordeñada de las vacas que allí tenían.


 
¡Hola, Beatriz! Yo también creo haber visto lo de _despacho de pan_ y, si no me equivoco, en Madrid. Lo de _vaquería_ también me suena y esto me lleva a la _lechería_... Por aquí (zona de Barcelona) antes había _lecherías_ y recuerdo que una vez dije la palabra y una amiga mía de origen asturiano me dijo que jamás la había oído antes.. En las lecherías se vendía leche fresca y aún me acuerdo de cómo olían (¡estupendamente!). En la que había cerca de mi casa también vendían "donuts" como algo extra. Je, je...


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Me acabo de acordar que en Mallorca he visto "pamboleries", pero eso es catalán total, _és clar_ (si bien estos bares sólo están en Mallorca).


 
Pambo... ¿qué? ¿qué eso? ¿un bar corriente u otra cosa?

(Quería haber puesto una foto de los precios amarillos, también, pero no la he encontrado. Qué rabia, yo tengo una en un poster delante de mis narices...)


----------



## juan sinagua

*Casquería:* donde se venden las partes menos"nobles" de los animales, como los despojos.
Desconozco si su uso está muy generalizado.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Pambo... ¿qué? ¿qué eso? ¿un bar corriente u otra cosa?


 
Hola, Chics!

Esto es catalán, catalán de s'illa de Mallorca, _pamboleria_, de pa amb oli (pan con aceite). En Mallorca el "pa amb oli" es como nuestro "pa amb tomàquet" (pan con tomate) y por Palma y en otros sitios he visto "pamboleries".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

juan sinagua said:


> *Casquería:* donde se venden las partes menos"nobles" de los animales, como los despojos.
> Desconozco si su uso está muy generalizado.


 
¡Qué bueno! Aquí, en el mercado de la Boqueria, las _casquerías_ que tu dices vienen indicadas directamente con el nombre de "Despojos".


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Esto es catalán, catalán de s'illa de Mallorca, _pamboleria_, de pa amb oli (pan con aceite).


 
¡Qué bueno! ¡¡¡Me encanta!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, lo de _pamboleria_ de Mallorca está genial... ¿Te suenan, Chics, las _lecherías_? Es que al parecer en otras zonas no existe tal palabra...


----------



## chics

Sí, claro. En Barcelona aún queda alguna, y es verdad que suelen vender también algo de bollería (¿para completar el desayuno?).

También hay pollerías, donde se venden huevos, pollo, canelones y croquetas de pollo.


----------



## mirx

chics said:


> Sí, claro. En Barcelona aún queda alguna, y es verdad que suelen vender también algo de bollería (¿para completar el desayuno?).
> 
> También hay pollerías, donde se venden huevos, pollo, canelones y croquetas de pollo.


 
También hay lecherías en México, o había, la verdad no he visto ninguna pero todavía quedan los nombres de lugares donde solían estar.

A las pollerías como las lonocen en España les llamamos "Expendio de pollo". Las pollerías mexicanas son simples restaurantes donde sólo se venden platillos cuyo principal ingrediente es el pollo.

También hay heladerías y son diferentes a las "fuentes de sodas" por que una fuente no necesariamente vende helados, aunque casi siempre los hay.

Las actuales lecherías, es dónde se comercia la leche, para después ser procesada into quesos. Algunos dicen directamente "quesería".

A las tiendas de zapatos les llamamos "Zapaterías".

Y lo de las "delicadezas y grocerías" obviamente es una anécdota inventada. Casi no me cabe que haya gente tan ignorante, pero en caso de que lo hubiese, no faltará quién lo corrija y hagan que cambie su letrero.


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> Las actuales lecherías, es dónde se comercia la leche, para después ser procesada *into* quesos.



Perdona, pero eso me ha hecho gracia


----------



## Mafe Dongo

mirx said:


> Las peluquerías son para hombres, *las barberías son practicamente inexistentes.* Si es para ambos géneros, entonces se llama "Estética Unisex", la mayoría de los establecimientos son de este tipo.


En NY hay _barberías_ por todos lados. 
Para ambos géneros peluquería/salón de belleza unisex.

Nunca he visto una _Estética Unisex_ en donde corten el cabello. Una estética es más bien en donde te hacen limpiezas faciales, masajes adelgazantes...


----------



## forgues

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> el link sobre _carnecería/carnicería_ me ha despertado la curiosidad y ha hecho que me acordase de que una amiga vasca de origen gallego habla de _mueblería_ en vez de _tienda de muebles_. Asimismo, a esta misma amiga le dije algo de los _colmados_ de Barcelona y no me entendía. Al parecer, por el norte estos establecimientos se denominan de otro modo (_tienda de comestibles, de ultramarinos_, etc.)
> 
> He pensado que sería interesante continuar con el tema y que la gente fuese volcando las variedades que se le ocurran de cualquier tipo de tienda, establecimiento, etc. Ver las diferencias con Latinoamérica también sería interesante (ya os dije que una vez vi una _gasería_ -para _gasolinera_- en una zona llena de cubanos en Nueva York)
> 
> Un saludo.


 
*Hola! Pues por aquí no existen las "tiendas de muebles" sino siempre las "mueblerías". Saludos*


----------



## mirk

Yo soy mexicana y jamás había oído algo semejante como restaurantes exclusivos de pollo y mucho menos que se les llamara "pollerías"

Las pollerías en México, como las conozco, son establecimientos en mercados populares en donde se vende solamente pollo crudo.

También están las cremerías, donde se vende crema y diversos tipos de queso.

En temas de lugares para comer, existen las fondas, las garnacherías, las pozolerías, las taquerías, marisquerías y muchos etcéteras.

De los nombres que mencioné casi todos son obvios, excepto "garnachería" que es el nombre que se le otorga al lugar donde se venden garnachas, las cuales son todos aquellos platillos hechos con masa de maíz y fritos en aceite, como los tlacoyos, pambazos, flautas, gorditas, enchiladas, tacos dorados, sopes entre muchos otros.

En conclusión: ya me dio hambre.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mirk said:


> También están las cremerías, donde se vende crema y diversos tipos de queso.
> 
> En conclusión: ya me dio hambre.


 
Vuestras _cremerías_ serían las _queserías_ de aquí; aunque el queso y los lácteos muchas veces se compran en la tocinería/charcutería.

Sí: leyendo este hilo entra hambre, porque casi todas las tiendas que han salido hasta ahora son de comida.

¿Alguien tiene una respuesta para aquello de por qué _farmacia_ y no _farmacía_?

¡Un saludo a todos!


----------



## horusankh

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Vuestras _cremerías_ serían las _queserías_ de aquí; aunque el queso y los lácteos muchas veces se compran en la tocinería/charcutería.
> 
> Sí: leyendo este hilo entra hambre, porque casi todas las tiendas que han salido hasta ahora son de comida.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene una respuesta para aquello de por qué _farmacia_ y no _farmacía_?
> 
> ¡Un saludo a todos!


Hola:

Por lo de por qué _farmacia_ y no _farmacía_ yo me aventuraría a decir, aclaro, sin base alguna en gramáticas o diccionarios, que la desinencia -ía es más bien -ería, y deriva de -ero, me explico mejor:

carnicería deriva de carnicero, tabaquería de tabaquero, peluquería de peluquero, lechería de lechero, etc., y farmacia de fármaco, no de farmaquero, que si siguiera la regla, sería "farmaquería".  

Es sólo una idea.

Saludos.


----------



## Ferroca

Boliche, almecen de prestación múltiple, en el cual se improvisa la demanda del barrio


----------



## mirk

No hablaré mas de comida, pues de churros a tacos y chocolates no puedo con mas calorías.  Hablemos de las discotecas.

Definidas como: "_Local público con horario preferentemente nocturno para escuchar música grabada, bailar y consumir bebidas_" el nombre dejó de ser popular en México hará mas o menos una década, cuando a forma de mofa para los padres,  les comenzamos a llamar "antros", pues los padres nos decían "¡ya van de nuevo a esos antros de perdición!".  

Ahora, en México, la palabra que significa literalmente "lugar de mala reputación" se popularizó entre la juventud y se usa para llamar a cualquier centro nocturno, discoteca o disco.

"Esta noche me voy de antro" "Hoy soy antropóloga, me voy al antro"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mirk said:


> "Hoy soy antropóloga, me voy al antro"


 
¡Me parto con tus comentarios, Mirk! 

¡Gracias por hacerme reír tanto!


----------



## elmohdez

¿Alguien tiene una respuesta para aquello de por qué _farmacia_ y no _farmacía_?

 Pues no,no tengo respuesta pero tengo otra pregunta al respecto de farmacia,porque a la farmacia no la llamaron drogueria?
 Droguerias(je je)siempre me hizo gracia.


----------



## mirx

elmohdez said:


> ¿Alguien tiene una respuesta para aquello de por qué _farmacia_ y no _farmacía_?
> 
> Pues no,no tengo respuesta pero tengo otra pregunta al respecto de farmacia,porque a la farmacia no la llamaron drogueria?
> Droguerias(je je)siempre me hizo gracia.


 
Alguna gente vieja en México así les llama "Droguería", aunque esta misma gente prefiere el término "botica".


----------



## elmohdez

En las drogueria, aqui,vendian detergentes,insecticidas,pinturas y cosas asi.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

La droguería de aquí no equivale a la drugstore americana, que es farmacia. Como dice Elmohdez (que no se sabe desde donde escribe...), en la droguería venden detergentes, insecticidas, etc.

Por cierto, ¿hay o había _economatos_ en Latinoamérica? Esta mañana me acordé de este tipo de tiendas. Los economatos aquí (no sé si aún existen) eran una especie de supermercado donde compraban, a precios con descuento, los trabajadores de una empresa. El economato de la RENFE de mi pueblo era genial, pues se trataba de un servicio que se ofrecía una vez a la semana y era... ¡en los vagones de un tren! ¡Buenísimo!

Ciao, ciao!


----------



## mirx

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> La droguería de aquí no equivale a la drugstore americana, que es farmacia. Como dice Elmohdez (que no se sabe desde donde escribe...), en la droguería venden detergentes, insecticidas, etc.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿hay o había _economatos_ en Latinoamérica? Esta mañana me acordé de este tipo de tiendas. Los economatos aquí (no sé si aún existen) eran una especie de supermercado donde compraban, a precios con descuento, los trabajadores de una empresa. El economato de la RENFE de mi pueblo era genial, pues se trataba de un servicio que se ofrecía una vez a la semana y era... ¡en los vagones de un tren! ¡Buenísimo!
> 
> Ciao, ciao!


 
No sé en "Latinoamérica" pero en México creo que esas tiendas se llaman "coperativas". Y se tiene que pertenecer a cierto sindicato para poder "mercar" en ellas.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Aquí para comprar en una cooperativa uno tiene que ser socio. Ahí va la definición de economato: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=economato De todos modos, creo con la llegada de los supermercados terminaron desapareciendo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mafe Dongo

En inglés siempre me confundo cuando tengo que decir _Librería (_Donde se venden libros, bookstore), siempre me da por decir _Library (_biblioteca) 

Heladería
Juguetería
Guardería


----------



## sinamay

elmohdez said:


> ¿Alguien tiene una respuesta para aquello de por qué _farmacia_ y no _farmacía_?
> 
> Pues no,no tengo respuesta pero tengo otra pregunta al respecto de farmacia,porque a la farmacia no la llamaron drogueria?
> Droguerias(je je)siempre me hizo gracia.


 
Lo que te escribo son meras conjeturas.
Farmacia - del gr. fármakon. Al ser la palabra original esdrújula, en castellano ha pasado a ser llana. Además, no tiene el sufijo habitual de
 -ería (droguería, verdulería, etc.), entonces se sale de la norma.
Otra posible explicación es que, como en griego clásico, farmakía no significaba medicamento sino envenenamiento, se optó por la esdrújula para no ... asustar a los pacientes.
Pero ya te digo, son simples conjeturas. Se tendría que ver si las palabras españolas de origen griego, cuando en griego son esdrújulas, en castellano se acentúan en la penúltima sílaba.


----------



## davi09

En Perú les llamamos ‘grifos’ a las gasolineras. Está en el diccionario de la RAE.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, acá en el norte de México (Torreón, específicamente) les decimos misceláneas a las tiendas de la esquina, y decimos que vamos a la tiendita. Las tiendas de abarrotes como que son más grandes.

A los establecimientos que se ponen en las aceras, de manera permanente, les decimos estanquillos, y pueden vender desde comida hasta periódicos.

Revistería - Venden libros, revistas y periódicos
Gasolinera - gasolina
Gasera - gas (en tanques, obviamente)
Cafetería - es como un restaurante, pero menos formal
Peluquería, para hombres
Salón o peinador, para mujeres
Estética para ambos
A las chatarrerías les llamamos yonques (por _junkyards_, me imagino)
Planchaduría es donde le planchan a uno sus camisas
Tintorería es el lavado en seco
Mercería es donde venden insumos textiles
Refaccionaria es donde venden refacciones
Jarcería - venden artículos de limpieza
Paletería - paletas y helados
Florería- venden flores. Creo que en España es floristería
Sombrerería - sombreros
Cabrería es un corte de carne, no un lugar donde venden cabras (o cabrones)
En cuantio a lo del Oxxo, en Camargo, Chihuahua, está el Ozzo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ToñoTorreón said:


> Bueno, acá en el norte de México (Torreón, específicamente) les decimos misceláneas a las tiendas de la esquina, y decimos que vamos a la tiendita. Las tiendas de abarrotes como que son más grandes.
> 
> A los establecimientos que se ponen en las aceras, de manera permanente, les decimos estanquillos, y pueden vender desde comida hasta periódicos.
> 
> Revistería - Venden libros, revistas y periódicos
> Gasolinera - gasolina
> Gasera - gas (en tanques, obviamente)
> Cafetería - es como un restaurante, pero menos formal
> Peluquería, para hombres
> Salón o peinador, para mujeres
> Estética para ambos
> A las chatarrerías les llamamos yonques (por _junkyards_, me imagino)
> Planchaduría es donde le planchan a uno sus camisas
> Tintorería es el lavado en seco
> Mercería es donde venden insumos textiles
> Refaccionaria es donde venden refacciones
> Jarcería - venden artículos de limpieza
> Paletería - paletas y helados
> Florería- venden flores. Creo que en España es floristería
> Sombrerería - sombreros
> Cabrería es un corte de carne, no un lugar donde venden cabras (o cabrones)
> En cuantio a lo del Oxxo, en Camargo, Chihuahua, está el Ozzo


 
¡Qué post tan bonito, Toño! Mil gracias desde Barcelona


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De nada, TraductoraPobleSec. 

Y ya que hablan de farmacias o droguerías, acá les decimos boticas. Farmacia se usa también, pero droguería no tanto, aunque una de las principales empresas dedicadas al transporte de medicamentos se llama Almacén de Drogas, S.A. 

Un error en el mensaje anterior: no es jarcería, es jarciería.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ToñoTorreón said:


> una de las principales empresas dedicadas al transporte de medicamentos se llama Almacén de Drogas, S.A.


 
¡Qué curioso, Toño! Esto aquí sonaría fatal... 

Saluditos desde Barcelona


----------



## mirx

Jaja, también en México para el que no sepa que existe la empresa (como yo), la mayoría oímos eso y nos imaginamos un almacén donde los narcotraficantes guardan su mercancía.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No encontré la página de la empresa, pero en esta otra hablan de la empresa: http://www.computrabajo.com.mx/bt-empd-laura77.htm

Tampoco había escuchado lo de las pollerías. Los restaurantes exclusivos de pollo (El Pollo Loco, por ejemplo) no sé cómo se llamen. Fruterías, verdulerías, y todas las demás sí.

Y Davi09, acá un grifo puede ser la "llave" por donde sale el agua, pero normalmente un grifo es un marihuano. También se pude tener el pelo grifo, aunque no sé exactamente qué sea eso; tal vez alguna mexicana nos pueda ilustrar (no vayan a mandar una foto de su pelo grifo; basta que nos expliquen qué es).

Y un boliche acá es un lugar donde se practica el boliche (un _bowling alley)_. ¿Cómo se llama esto en argentina, si un boliche allá es una disco?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ToñoTorreón said:


> normalmente un grifo es un marihuano.


 
¿Un *marihuano*? ¿Qué es eso?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Un marihuano es alguien bajo la influencia de la marihuana/mariguana; también alguien que la fuma con regularidad, aunque no esté en este momento bajo su influencia.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por cierto, a los establecimientos clandestinos en donde venden marihuana les llaman tienditas; a los vendedores puchadores; y a los que la transportan, mulas.

Me acuerdo de un expendio de vinos y licores que abría fuera de horario legal. Decíamos que íbamos con La Chuecoslovaca (porque estaba chueca, es decir, era ilegal lo que hacía).


----------



## bb008

Hola:

En Venezuela:

Panadería y Pastelería (Venta de pan y dulces, pasteles, tortas, etc.)

Ferretería (Ventas de accesorios para arreglo del hogar, cañerias, filtros, tubos, cables, tornillos, clavos, martillo) incluso hay algunas que son prácticamente tiendas por departamentos exclusivamente para arreglos y equipos del hogar

Mueblería (Venta de todo tipo de Muebles)
Hay tiendas que su nombre comercial dice todo lo que venden: FARMATODO; FARMAHORRO etc.

Hubo una navidad que se hizo una campaña publicitaria sobre las tiendas que venden pintura: y el comercial decía LA PINTURERÍA.

Boutique (Venta de Ropa, accesorios, vestidos)

Zapatería (Venta de Zapatos y también arreglo de zapatos)


----------



## bb008

Tintorería: Lugar donde se deja la ropa para que te la laven

Lavandería: Lugar donde tú mismo vas a lavar la ropa

Cofitería: Venta de Confites, Dulces, Golosinas, Caramelos.

Piñatería: Venta de Piñatas y todo lo que tenga que ver con fiestas

Como llamaríamos a las tiendas eróticas, que venden juguetitos sexuales, películas, etc.etc.etc.)....


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

bb008 said:


> Tintorería: Lugar donde se deja la ropa para que te la laven
> 
> 
> 
> Como llamaríamos a las tiendas eróticas, que venden juguetitos sexuales, películas, etc.etc.etc.)....


 

En España, anglicismo puro y duro :*Sex Shop*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España, anglicismo puro y duro :*Sex Shop*


 
Pablo, pero también puede decirse *tienda erótica* tal cual... Y ahora me acabo de acodar de otro pequeño tesoro: ¡LAS *CONDONERÍAS*! Aún recuerdo cuando se abrió en Barcelona la primera, en la plaza Sant Josep Oriol. Ahora ya pasas por la condonería como si de la panadería se tratase, pero al principio llamaba mucho la atención


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pablo, pero también puede decirse *tienda erótica* tal cual... Y ahora me acabo de acodar de otro pequeño tesoro: ¡LAS *CONDONERÍAS*! Aún recuerdo cuando se abrió en Barcelona la primera, en la plaza Sant Josep Oriol. Ahora ya pasas por la condonería como si de la panadería se tratase, pero al principio llamaba mucho la atención


 

Es cierto, pero creo que en mi zona se dice más *Sex Shop*, pronunciado algo así como *Se'chó.*
(la coma es algo así como un _glottal stop_ inglés)


----------



## Like an Angel

belén said:


> El otro día en Argentina vi una zapatillería y me hizo mucha gracia.


 
En principio, la idea es que una zapatillería vende zapatos y también zapatillas (tenis, calzado deportivo) y las zapaterías zapatos, pero hoy en día está todo mezcludo 

Aquí tenemos Zapatillerías, Zapaterías y _Clínicas del calzado_ (o Zapatero, donde se reparan los distintos tipos de calzado)


----------



## BMurillo

Aquí en Sevilla ha visto algunas *abacerías* (pequeños restaurantes), y, al menos en el Estado de Guerrero a las tiendas de abarrotes se les llama *Misceláneas.*

Un saludo.


----------



## mirx

Like an Angel said:


> _Clínicas del calzado_ (o Zapatero, donde se reparan los distintos tipos de calzado)


 
¡Qué bien!

En México todavía no llegamos a las clínicas de zapatos pero sí tenemos "hospitales de computadoras".


----------

